# Grooming in the covid19 era



## Carlg1212 (Apr 20, 2020)

Needless to say, we can’t take Kelly, our 2 year old Golden, to the groomers. So I had to get creative since she’s got hair growing on top of her hair. I got clippers, put on a #4 guard, and went to town. She looks fantastic, so I’m thinking about saving the $100 for the groomer and doing it myself in the future.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Welcome and well done on the grooming. Moved your thread to an area on the Forum where you may get more responses. Post some pictures of your well groomed dog!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have been working on our Great Pyrenees and what a chore. Her outer coat is 6" long, and her undercoat so thick. I rake and rake and snip and snip and brush and brush and snip and snip. She even has 3" long hair on the backofher feet!. I can rake her and fill a small trash can with that soft undercoat. As hubby puts it, looks like we have a baby Pyr in the trash can. So many folks on the Pyr board have ben shocked at the horrid job groomers have done on thier Pyrs because the groomers have no idea how to do a Pyr that I am scared to take Princess Jewel to the groomer. One lady just wanted a sanitary cut--and her Pyr was shaved when she picked her up. Sometimes I guess we just learn how to do things ourselvesThis Princess Jewel after I had trimmed her up. I had NOT trimmed h r back feet yet.


----------



## Jessica0.0 (Oct 15, 2019)

Good idea! Shedding makes my nose and face itchy


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Grooming your own dog is the best way to save money ever. Plus keeping feet neatly trimmed really helps minimize dirt tracked into the house, especially on rainy days. Keep practicing, you'll be surprised at how good you get


----------

